# Proud New Outbackers



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

We are the proud owners of a 2006 Outback 25RSS.

Took it on its first "shack-down" cruise last week and loved it. If I can just keep the boys from fighting over the top bunk.

Look forward to swapping stories with all of you.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action My boys don't fight over the top bunk anymore. At 6'5" my 15 year-old only fits in the bottom. You're gonna love the new TT. Enjoy it. Also, thanks for your service to this great country.

Scott


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

congrats! Welcome to the cult!!!....









Post often and sign up for some rallies.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrat's and wecome to Outbackers.com
Rob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome* action








*congrats on the new 25rss*









darrel


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Jarhead & The Texan,

action Welcome to the site, and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny Glad to hear the first trip was a success.







Post often.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Jarhead& The Texan to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 25RSS
Glad your first trip out was good

Don action


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Jarhead & The Texan!! * action action


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats and Welcome!!






































scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Jarhead! Great movie by the way. Were you in it?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the group and CONGRATS on the new Outback!!!

Let us know if you have questions...


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Excellent choice--------We love ours,and yes they will keep fighting over the top bunk


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

7heaven said:


> action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Jarhead & The Texan!! * action action
> [snapback]91963[/snapback]​


A little off the subject, but where did you guys get the camping site US outlines?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome Jarhead and the Texan! Yahoo!! another Texas Outbacker.

Hey, you're not too far from our upcoming rally. Check out the South Central rally thread. We're meeting in Fredericksburg the weekend of May 12th.

Join us.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

A BIG welcome from Pennsylvania

We love our 25RS-S and enjoy swapping stories on Outbackers.com. This is a great group of people. They get me excited for the new camping season and keep me laughing too.

So far my two kids haven't fought for the bunk. The older one ruled last summer. I am surprised that your 2 year old put up a fight, but I think we will have a similar problem this summer as the little guy turned 3 in January.

Have FUN!









Jim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> We are the proud owners of a 2006 Outback 25RSS.
> 
> Took it on its first "shack-down" cruise last week and loved it. If I can just keep the boys from fighting over the top bunk.
> 
> ...


'
Just tell them whoever get the most "wins" for bringing Daddy a cold beer when he asks for one, gets the top bunk that night...














(kidding of course..or am I?







)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just tell them whoever get the most "wins" for bringing Daddy a cold beer when he asks for one, gets the top bunk that night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a great Idea









Don


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site.

Enjoy the the new 25RSS.

action

Ralph


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, Neighbors, and welcome to Outbackers! Hope you can join us for the South Central rally in May and the Summer rally in Aug! action


----------



## Jarhead & The Texan (Mar 18, 2006)

> So far my two kids haven't fought for the bunk. The older one ruled last summer. I am surprised that your 2 year old put up a fight, but I think we will have a similar problem this summer as the little guy turned 3 in January.


My 2 year old is almost the size of our 7 yr old...



> Just tell them whoever get the most "wins" for bringing Daddy a cold beer when he asks for one, gets the top bunk that night... (kidding of course..or am I? )


They bring me the beer anyway, no use grabbin' brownie points.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jarhead & The Texan said:


> > Just tell them whoever get the most "wins" for bringing Daddy a cold beer when he asks for one, gets the top bunk that night...Â Â (kidding of course..or am I?Â )
> 
> 
> They bring me the beer anyway, no use grabbin' brownie points.
> [snapback]92498[/snapback]​


Sounds like you've got them well trained, already!

Welcome to the cult! Great choice of trailers!!!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome and congrats on the new Outback!!


----------

